# Saundersfoot tunnel



## Landsker (Jan 25, 2009)

There are the well known tunnels on the foot path, but there is one that isnt all that well known.surved the same purpose as the others which was carrying men and coal from the varoius workings in the area.






entrance from the saundersfoot side





floor is covered in mud, and you can see where the sleepers once lay.





half way up there is a smaller tunnel leading from the main one, 20 metres in it has collapsed






rusted rivet






some sort of vent maybe?






the exit, this side the council used to dump rubbish here, the old landfill is less than 100 metres away. the mud is really deep (nearly lost my boots!) and full of glass and metal.

In all the tunnel is about half a mile long.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice find, walsh. Some lovely differing aspects to it. Really liking the last photo...all secret-gardenish!


----------



## borntobemild (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice find.

I've walked or cycled that path many times and was totally unaware of those tunnels.


----------

